# Aggressive Thug Accuses Cop Of Sexual Assault So Cops Release Body Cam Footage



## jdvzmommy (May 16, 2018)

Skip to about 4:05 where she starts telling him that if he wants to take her bong, he’s going to have to pay for it


----------



## Petal26 (May 16, 2018)

white privilege doesn't exist.


----------



## Ganjababy (May 16, 2018)

They should have shot her in her foot.


----------



## Petal26 (May 16, 2018)

Ganjababy said:


> They should have shot her in her foot.


Tase her at least.


----------



## PretteePlease (May 16, 2018)

Thug
Where is her father
Lock her up throw away the key


----------



## newme2003 (May 16, 2018)

I am amazed by the patience demonstrated.  Not sooo long ago (couple years ago), weren't a black couple killed by the cops because they were found sleeping in their car?  So this little miss muppet verbally and physically abused them and gets to live another day. A.M.A.Z.I.N.G.

Edited to remove "fake profanity".  Hope that's suitable.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (May 16, 2018)

newme2003 said:


> I am amazed by the patience demonstrated.  Not sooo long ago (couple years ago), weren't a black couple killed by the cops because they were found sleeping in their car?  So she verbally and physically abused them and gets to live another day. A.M.A.Z.I.N.G.



Right that officer said please to her like 100 times.

These officers know what they can get away with and who they can abuse.

Videos like this also make me laugh about police lives matter, blue lives matter and all lives matter. White people have ZERO respect for the police. Zero. They have been cussing out the police since forever.


----------



## tibb1908 (May 16, 2018)

I see they didn't call for back up but for the 65-year-old they needed help.


----------

